# More Eggs



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Went to bed knowing that the P's where all frisky, woke this morning and yes more eggs, in two places. One at the back of the tank and one cluch in the center on a log. They look like gray fluff or dust.
I posted pics on the other topic showing the pair that where at it. I think this time I will keep a close eye on them wait until they hatch then move them over to the 10 Gallon tank which is set-up. Last night transfered some Guppies into the 10 Gallon tank to get it kepp up the bio cycle. Hope that will be fine I don't think they will eat the fry ?
Anyhow I have posted a pics of the eggs best I can.


----------

